# Fixing leak with sealant



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Dear Campervaner's 

Eman, Ric's girlfriend here... Looking for some advice! We are currently in Cadiz south Spain. We have just discovered a leak, it seems to come from the roof to the back right of the vehicle, and it only gets bad when the van is tilted at an angle forwards which we think is because it collects on the roof, however we are very keen to get it sorted before it gets worse. Ric's gone up on the roof and there is no obvious damage so the guess is that it's coming in on a join. We have sealant (sycaflex? Not sure if that's the exact name) and we plan to give the van a few days to dry out before running it round all the possible points where the skin has been punctured (roof bar screws, runner bars, etc). 

However is there anywhere near the South of Spain (we are just South of Cadiz at the moment) that people could recommend to have a proper look at it? After all, water leakage is one of those things that need to be fixed, and fixed properly, rather than half arsed by covering just about everything in sealant. 

We will be in the South of Spain, and Morocco for the next month or so, so if there is somewhere not close to Cadiz but is recommended then we'll happily live with it until we can reach there - especially as the weather is decent. 

Can anyone help? All replies gratefully accepted whether they are about garages or tips on fixing the leak itself. 

Many thanks, Eman.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Eman, it looks from the pic of your van as though you have alloy strips over the various panel joints, if that is the case I'd start looking for your leak under those, unfortunately you'll need to remove them and clean off old sealer then reseal and replace strips.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Bear in mind that where it comes out is not always near where it comes in


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
If its a skylight, don't use a sealant/adhesive - like Silkaflex 512 - as though it will work, you'll never get it off afterwards - so in years to come you'd be stuffed.

I've just removed my skylights and relsealed with a bedding mastick - Caraseal - such as http://www.campervanaccessories.co.....html?osCsid=afffd7f9b66e155f72c6286979c32b84

This will seal but will allow you to prise it off at a later date for more maintenance.

Some people recommend "strips" of adhesive - but I'd not recommend that as its less flesible if roof is't perfectly level and corners become weak.

I carry both Silkaflex 512 and Caraseal on my travels...


----------

